# Madone vs Domane iso coupler



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone with firsthand knowledge if the new Madone with iso coupler is any different from the Domane. Still find several reviews whereby Domane reviewers/owners claim that they can feel a loss of power on smooth flat road surfaces or when trying to pick up the pace. haven't read anywhere if the iso coupler on the Madone is exactly the same or if it has been anyway been updated or performs any differently?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Obviously not exactly the same.

The Madone has two seat tubes.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Check which model Domane folks "complain" about. As best I can judge the only ones that seem to experience what they believe is some loss of power or excessive movement are those with the seat mast versions, and then it is purely subjective and anecdotal. Interestingly, the Trek Factory team version has the "ride tuned seatmast", and if it were a real issue that affected performance I would suspect that they, more than anyone else, would notice and avoid it.

On the Madone, not only is it a traditional tube-in-tube design, the tube shape is quite different.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Have seen more than one Domane in person but not the 2016 Madone thus far , only online photos. Have read several issues concerning the 5 series and the loss or perceived loss of pedaling efficiency. Are the Domanes that Trek Racing Team race, stock production models or are the iso couplers in some way modified for less travel or movement by Trek or the team mechanics?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

By UCI rules the bikes and components they use in UCI races must be the same as those available to the buying public. The retail version of the Domane model used by the Trek Factory team is the the Limited Koppenberg Edition. It has the same IsoSpeed components, and uses the seat mast. The frame differs from the other Domanes in geometry - the Limited Koppenberg Edition is the exact same geometry as the H1 Emondas of the same size. Other than that, the two designs are represented with the same features, including "power transfer construction".


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

was looking at the Domane 6.2 and will try and road test one later this fall.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Many (most ?) seem to really like it (I do). Some believe it's a disaster, and many of them point to the IsoSpeed technology as a point of failure, right or wrong. In the end If it's the right bike, and it works for your great - buy one. If it doesn't, there are plenty of other options. The only real way to know is go try them out and find out for yourself. Either way I wouldn't hang it on the IsoSpeed technology - either the whole bike works for you or it doesn't. There are too many variables to point at any one design element.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

wayne said:


> Still find several reviews whereby Domane reviewers/owners claim that they can feel a loss of power on smooth flat road surfaces or when trying to pick up the pace.


I've got over 15,000 miles on a Domane and have never experienced that, maybe I'm not strong enough though to experience it though. Definitely test ride one and see what you think/if it works for you.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

wayne said:


> Anyone with firsthand knowledge if the new Madone with iso coupler is any different from the Domane. Still find several reviews whereby Domane reviewers/owners claim that they can feel a loss of power on smooth flat road surfaces or when trying to pick up the pace. haven't read anywhere if the iso coupler on the Madone is exactly the same or if it has been anyway been updated or performs any differently?


Per our region's Trek rep- The Madone's seatmast is tuned differently, it is meant to be closer to the Emonda's level of compliance (the aero shape would punishing to ride).

Those who believe the standard Domane costs power- it's in their head. You'd have to be pedaling in such a strange manner to flex the mast under power that your poor technique would be costing you several times the energy. The BB area of the Domane is very stiff. Think about it..


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Carbon layup has much more to do w/ stiffness than purely tube shape. Aero shaped tubes don't necessarily have to be 'stiffer' just because they're shaped differently. 

Anyone that thinks they're losing power to the Iso Speed construction is fooling themselves pretty thoroughly. I work in the industry, I hear stupid **** all the time. It's mind boggling what people think up.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> Carbon layup has much more to do w/ stiffness than purely tube shape. Aero shaped tubes don't necessarily have to be 'stiffer' just because they're shaped differently.


True! But think about the design and layup for the lateral load with that aero shape, then after that what the shape does for tube stiffness. My bet is that leads to a very stiff tube fore-aft.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

cxwrench said:


> Carbon layup has much more to do w/ stiffness than purely tube shape. Aero shaped tubes don't necessarily have to be 'stiffer' just because they're shaped differently.


Shape plays a very big role. You have to admit, it'd take a pretty special layup to make an aero bike feel "plush".


----------

